# Mini Game NES 620 games in 1, possible hacked?



## bradzx (Dec 23, 2017)

I know I know.  This is actually rip off, but I am not sure if I can get money back from auction.  If not, then I have to warn them not to sell it during auction.  It will be bad for their business.

When I pulled out the box and read on paper.  It is blow my mind when I read it.  First half and second half are same lists.   I look up and it said actually number game in list are 312.

I tried to find on Goggle if there is any possible to hacked 620 games in 1 for other half change to normal rom but there is nothing I can find.  

It is there possible to hack on Mini Game 620 in 1?   I have feeling that they are hiding something with it.   Why both half are same?  ARe they hidden the game that they don't want any of us or any of hacker to find it?

I am very curious about this.   If there is possible, then I will like to change it.


----------



## Samulesfriend (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes the Kiomi code aka down,down,up,up,left,right,left,right,start in mario it start you at level 2


----------

